
Red Hat's Open Decision Framework - alxsanchez
https://github.com/opensourceway/open-decision-framework/blob/master/Open_Decision_Framework-community.md
======
stonogo
This title has the highest irony-per-word ratio I've ever seen.

~~~
kbenson
And why is that? Is this supposed to be some dig against Red Hat for not being
open in some way?

~~~
gkya
From what I get, tho I'm only very lightly skimming the news about Linux every
once in a while, Red Hat is responsible for stuff like systemd, in which they
try to shape the Unix-like ecosystem, breaking standards and conventions,
single-handedly with as much democracy as you'd have in Iran. I guess the GP
comment references that situation.

~~~
pjmlp
Red Hat is also responsible for having lots of people on their payroll
developing software that Red Hat bashers happen to rely on, but keep
forgetting about when releasing their Red Hat hate.

As for systemd, I guess it breaks GNU/Linux standards and conventions, given
that commercial UNIX systems have for a long time adopted similar ideas.

~~~
digi_owl
Commercial UNIX that then got trounced by Linux, or as RH-ites themselves put
it: "we won!!!".

------
na85
Is this Red Hat's attempt to hide their systemic Not-Invented-Here syndrome
that results in monstrosities like Systemd?

